# Dreamweaver cs3 plug ins



## nwilcox (Nov 2, 2004)

I have Dreamweaver CS3, a friend of mine had some plugins but she never could figure out how to "install them" so she gave them to me. my question is how do I install them or link to them?

thanks alot


----------



## Ticcer (Sep 27, 2008)

You have to use the Abode Extension Manager. Select, "Dreamweaver CS3" from the dropdown. Then go, File->Install Extension... a file dialogue box will open. Navigate to the MXP file... which IS the plugin file, select it then click, "Install"

You'll need to restart Dreamweaver for the extension to take effect.

If you don't have the extension manager installed, you'll need to install it.


----------

